# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Gefangen im Bias - Selbstverstärkende Spirale der Selbstempfehlung

## RalfDm

Auf Wunsch von M Schostak, der diesen thread begonnen hatte, wurde letzterer von der Forumsadministration komplett gelöscht.

----------


## paul007

Hallo Ralf,


  wenn Prof. Schostak seinen Eintrag entfernt haben möchte, warum bleiben denn dann nicht die anderen Beiträge dazu stehen ?
  . war doch sehr interessant, was danach noch alles so kam.


  Ulla

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Ulla,

ganz einfach: Wenn der *einleitende Beitrag* eines threads gelöscht wird, dann werden die nachfolgenden Beiträge automatisch mit gelöscht. Das macht auch Sinn, denn ohne den ersten Beitrag kann ein Leser nicht verstehen, worum es bei dem Thema eigentlich geht. 

Ralf

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Mitpatienten,
hier hat ein Arzt auf das Gebet der Theresia von Avila hingewiesen, das mehr als 500 Jahre alt ist und für jeden von uns im Forum hohe Aktualität hat. Es ist im Psychologiethema nachzulesen.

Praxis für Psychosomatische Medizin u. Psychotherapie, Coaching, Mediation u. Prävention
Dr. Dr. med. Herbert Mück (51061 Köln) 
E-Mail: kontakt@dr-mueck.de (Keine Beratungen per Telefon oder E-Mail!) - Gerne können Sie diese Seite verlinken!

*Weisheit, Kraft und Mitmenschlichkeit wünscht uns allen
Christian*

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Christian:-

Dein Posting vermag ich nicht zu interpretieren. Hast Du Dich vielleicht in der Website geirrt? Du gibst keinen Link zum Gebet. Weisheit, Kraft und Mitmenschlichkeit sind here Ziele, aber wir leben in einer (westlichen) Gesellschaft, wo die Macht durch das Geld regiert und diese Macht auch definiert, was Wahrheit ist. Gerne denke ich zurück an das Forum vor etwa 10 Jahren, vor und nach dem Tod von Wil de Jongh, als eine geistige Elite sich im Forum traf und über bessere Therapien gegen Prostatakrebs diskutierte. Ich war damals noch zu unerfahren, um mich beteiligen zu können. Du hast mit Deinem Engagement damals eine Alternative zu vorherrschenden Praktiken in der Urologie aufgezeigt, und - was ich als gleichwertig erachte, auch eine mögliche Strategie zu deren Realisierung gezeigt. Aber die Zeit ist nun vorbei. Die Mehrheit hier im Forum wünscht ein der herrschenden Urologie angepasstes Arzt-Patienten-Forum. Da muss jeder denkende, unabhängige Kopf wie Du es bist, sich fragen, ob er hier noch herpasst. Dir alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## cligensa

*GEBET DES ÄLTER WERDENDEN MENSCHEN*

Oh Herr, Du weißt besser als ich, dass ich von Tag zu Tag älter und eines Tages alt sein werde.

Bewahre mich vor der Einbildung, bei jeder Gelegenheit und zu jedem Thema etwas sagen zu müssen.

Erlöse mich von der großen Leidenschaft, die Angelegenheiten anderer ordnen zu wollen.

Lehre mich, nachdenklich (aber nicht grüblerisch), hilfreich (aber nicht diktatorisch) zu sein.
Bewahre mich vor der Aufzählung endloser Einzelheiten und verleihe mir Schwingen, zur Pointe zu gelangen.

Lehre mich schweigen über meine Krankheiten und Beschwerden. 
Sie nehmen zu, und die Lust, sie zu beschreiben, wächst von Jahr zu Jahr.

Ich wage nicht, die Gabe zu erflehen, mir die Krankheitsschilderungen anderer mit Freude anzuhören, 
aber lehre mich, sie geduldig zu ertragen.

Lehre mich die wunderbare Weisheit, dass ich mich irren kann.
Erhalte mich so liebenswert wie möglich.

Lehre mich, an anderen Menschen unerwartete Talente zu entdecken, 
und verleihe mir o Herr, die schöne Gabe, sie auch zu erwähnen.
 (Teresa von Avila (1515  1582))

----------


## Giorgios

Hallo Reinardo,

ja,ja, früher war alles besser. Ich war "damals" noch nicht dabei, habe aber hier viele (auch für mich) nützliche Diskussionen erlebt. Und Anregungen bekommen.

Deine apodiktisch vorgetragene Feststellung, die Mehrheit hier im Forum wünsche "ein der herrschenden Urologie angepasstes Arzt-Patienten-Forum" mag Deine private Meinung sein. Ein evidenz-basiertes Urteil ist das aber noch lange nicht.
Merke:
 Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche
waren früher selber welche. 
(Robert Gernhardt)

Mit verwunderten Grüßen, Giorgios

----------


## Hvielemi

> Merke:
>  Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche
> waren früher selber welche. 
> (Robert Gernhardt)


Elche? 
Molche, Würmer oder Bilche?
Besoffen von dem Weine?
Gesäuget von der Milche,
Ersoffen in dem Blute?
Geröchelt von dem Schweine:
Geschicht vom Kalb das kuhte ...

... oder so ähnlich:
Wie es zu dem denkwürdigen Spruch gekommen ist:
http://www.echolog.de/elchkritik/die...er_elche.shtml

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

hab Dank für Deine lustige Zugabe nach so langer Sendepause in diesem ja eigentlich nicht mehr am Leben gebliebenen Thread. Auch wenn Christian schon auszugsweise Gebetzeilen der Teresa von Avila eingestellt hat, zur Vervollständigung noch die nachfolgenden Links:


http://www.dr-mueck.de/HM_Selbsthilf..._von_Avila.htm

http://www.heiliggeist-berlin.de/86796.html

http://kath-zdw.ch/maria/teresa.avila.html

*"Die Erfahrung gleicht einer unerbittlichen Schönen. Jahre gehen vorüber, bis du sie gewinnst, und ergibt sie sich endlich, seid ihr beide alt geworden, und ihr könnt euch nicht mehr brauchen"*
(Ludwig Börne)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, Danke für die Links zur Schutzpatronin von Neapel und der Bürstenmacher.

Das von Christian zitierte Gebet hat mich eher genervt mit diesem
nach aussen, ins ach so erhabene Nichts gerichteten

_"Bewahre mich ...
Erlöse mich ... 
Lehre mich ..."_

Dies nicht vom Dienstleister "dort Oben" zu erbitten, sondern selbst sich darum 
zu bemühen, wäre eine moderne Lesart, die mir diesen mystischen Text sogar
erschliessen könnte. Mir ist schon klar, dass eine irdische Fassung des Textes
einst direkt aufs Schaffot geführt hätte. Also ist es nun uns überlassen, zu lesen:

_"Ich will mich hüten ...
Ich will mich lösen ...
Ich will lernen ..."_


Was transzendentes oder mystisches Erleben angeht:

Neulich bin ich in der Morgendämmerung aufgestanden um Pinkeln zu gehen.
Am offenstehenden Bad vorbeigehend, gewahrte ich eine glasierte Ente,
mit Sepia-Spaghetti, angerichtet auf der Waschmaschine.
Schon etwas wacher, auf dem WC sitzend, begann ich nicht von mystischem 
Erleben zu brambarisieren, sondern versuchte zu verstehen, 
was ich delirisch "geschaut" hatte:
Mangels Brille und noch nicht ganz aufgewacht, interpretierte mein manchmal
wild assoziierendes, schlaftrunkenes Hirn das im nicht ganz geöffneten Auge
verschwommene Abbild eines orangen Föhns mit schwarzem Kabel als besagte Speise ...


Gegenprobe:
Waren die Kritiker der Elche
früher selber welche?

Nein, ich war NIE Mystiker.
Der olle Pfarrer Brambarowsky* gab in der Konfirmationseinweisung zwar 
andauernd so Zeug von sich (evangelisch!), aber das färbte höchstens mal 
auf meine Halbwachträume ab, wie Figura zeigt.


Ich mag die Welt trockener.**
Carpe diem!

Hvielemi


*Name leicht verändert

**Der opportunistische Konvertit alias Börne hat da was verdammt realistisches 
geschrieben in dem von Dir - wie meist passend - gewählten Zitat.

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Muss schon sagen, dass die Abwesenheit von M Schostak extrem bedauerlich ist;((

Schönen Sommer noch.. der Krebs (Juni-Juli, mit viel Sonne) steht schon vor der Tür :Blinzeln: ) und HH aus HH wird 80, freut Euch des Lebens!!! ("Carpe diem" ist mir zu abgedroschen)

Gruss, 
TP

----------


## Hvielemi

> freut Euch des Lebens!!! ("Carpe diem" ist mir zu abgedroschen)


Mein lieber Tedham!

Wahrlich nicht jeder kann sich locker seines Lebens freuen, wie Du das empfiehlst.
Dazu sind manche, wenn nicht gar viele gerade hier im Forum zu sehr belastet
von ihrem Krebs, sind viele Menschen in dieser Welt belastet von Hunger, Krieg
Sklaverei, Anfeindung und Krankheit (Aufzählung bei weitem nicht abschliessend).

Aber alle Menschen können sich jeden Tag entweder taumelnd ihrem Glück
oder Unglück ergeben, dieses willenlos erdulden, oder sie können zu ihrem
Leben stehen und es bewusst formen, selbst im kleinsten Spielraum, der
ihnen gegeben ist, auch wenn dieser Spielraum sich morgen schon zu 
schliessen droht. Wenn damit auch nur ein Hauch von Freude verbunden
ist, ist das um so besser.

Daher:
*carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
Nimm den Tag, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!

Hvielemi, ...

... der sich eben gerade freut über erste Sonnenstrahlen auf dem noch
tiefverschneiten Alpstein.




> Tu ne quaesieris (scire nefas) quem mihi, quem tibi
> finem di dederint, Leuconoe, nec Babylonios
> temptaris numeros. Ut melius quicquid erit pati!
> Seu pluris hiemes seu tribuit Iuppiter ultimam,
> quae nunc oppositis debilitat pumicibus mare
> Tyrrhenum, sapias, vina liques et spatio brevi
> spem longam reseces. Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: *carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
> 
> ...


Achja, den Prof. Schostak vermisse ich auch. Er hat mir mit seinen Beiträgen
sehr geholfen, insbesondere durch die Diskussionen mit 'Daniel Schmidt'
über meine Angelegenheit. 
Aber einen Schostak-Gedenkthread wollen wir doch lieber vermeiden. Dafür hat
sich hier mit den Elchen so was wie ein Plauderthread geöffnet, mitten in diesem
Jammertal der Androgenentzugstherapie.

Bald blüht es wieder,  
das Elchfutter!
Ob Elche deswegen selten Prostatakrebs haben?

----------


## LowRoad

Tedham,
ja, nicht jeder hat so einen robusten Charakter wie z.B. 'Daniel Schmidt' oder Dr.FS um auch sehr kontroverse Diskussionen, die einen persönlich gegen den Strich gehen, auszuhalten. Schade, denn auch ich hatte schon recht spannende Diskussionen mit Prof. Schostak führen dürfen.

SPON hat sich jüngst auch dieses wichtigen Themas angenommen, und, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, erschütternde Fakten zusammengetragen:

*Gesundheitsforen im Netz: Surfen ohne Risiken und Nebenwirkungen
*



> Das Problem daran: Kranke vertrauen den Erfahrungen von Leidensgenossen oft eher als medizinischer Expertise...


Aha, wieder was dazugelernt, aber man weiß natürlich auch Rat:




> ...Foren zeigen, wie sich Patienten austauschen können, ohne sich zu schaden. Ihr Rezept: bewusste Kontrolle. Ein Team aus Experten begutachtet die Geschichten...


Hatte ich schon vermutet, man will den Daumen drauf behalten. Vielleicht sollten auch die SPON Artikel zuvor von einem Expertengremium begutachtet werden... meine ja nur, schaden würd's nicht, und NEIN das hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun, also sowas. Auch Herr Klaus Koch vom Institut für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen (IQWiG) weiß bestürzendes zu berichten:




> "...kann es passieren, dass Patienten sich schlechte Ratschläge geben _[wie gut, dass das bei Ärzten nie vorkommt]_ und dass sich 'U-Boote' einschleichen." Koch meint Scheinpatienten, die im Auftrag von Pharmaunternehmen heimlich Werbung für deren Medikamente streuen - indem sie berichten, die Mittel hätten ihnen besonders geholfen. Der Experte ist davon überzeugt, dass das üblich ist...


Also ihr Prostatakrebs-U-Boote, jetzt outet euch mal! Ich segle mit meiner Piratenschaluppe ja an der Oberfläche - Glück gehabt. Ja Herr Koch, so ist es wenn man als Blinder versucht von der Farbe zu berichten - "Überzeugung" als Ersatz für Wissen. Da kann man nur rufen: _HALLO, aufwachen_, wir leben im Internetzeitalter, und das verschwindet auch nicht mehr!

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Da finde ich mich wohl wieder mal abseits der Karavane. Nein, den Professor Schostak vermisse ich nicht. Das nur fuer·s Protokoll.

Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhard,

Deine Frau hat schon viel früher begriffen, wie viel Porzellan Du schon nicht nur in diesem Forum zerschlagen hast. Warum begreifst Du es denn nicht endlich auch, dass der Hinweis auf einen Hassprediger intern Dir zugeordnet wurde. Du, nicht etwa Christian Ligensa mit seiner Parteinahme für Bob Leibowitz waren letztendlich Auslöser, dass Prof. Schostak entschieden hatte, nicht mehr in diesem Forum aktiv zu sein. Bei meinem Besuch in Magdeburg anlässlich des Symposiums ließ er in einem persönlichen Gespräch anklingen, wohl noch einmal dem Forum zur Verfügung zu stehen, wenn diese unsäglichen Tiraden im Geiste eines Reinardo endlich aufhören würden. Du aber, Reinhard, bemühst Dich unerschrocken immer wieder, Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Die Tatsache, dass Prof. Schostak, als er noch vor vielen Jahren in der Charité tätig war, Dir bei Gleason 2 +3 wohl mehr scherzhaft andeutete, überhaupt keinen bedrohlichen Prostatakrebs zu haben, kann es doch wohl nicht sein, dass Du heute, weil es Dir wegen unterlassener hilfreicher Therapie nicht so gut geht, eine negative Einschätzung zu diesem bundesweit geschätzten Urologen hinausposaunst. Ich bin tieftraurig, dass ich mich als aktiver Teilnehmer an der berühmten Lütjsenseeaktion menschlich so sehr in Dir getäuscht habe. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dieser letzte Versuch, Dich zu bitten, nun von weiteren negativen Beiträgen in diesem Forum abzusehen, Erfolg hätte.

Alles Gute für Dich und Gisela.

*"If it's worth doing it, do it well"*
(Henry Kissinger)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Muss schon sagen, dass die Abwesenheit von M Schostak extrem bedauerlich ist;((


Hallo Dillinger,

schön, dass Du wieder an Bord bist. Bitte, *hier* mal reinhorchen.

*"Könnt ich all meine Pein in die Bäche schütten, das Wasser der Meere stieg hinauf bis zum Himmel"*
(frei übersetzter Textauszug aus einer Palo zum Seguiriya einer cante jondo)

P.S.: zu Carpe diem: Die Chinesen meinen "genieße das Leben, es ist später als du denkst"

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hutschi,
nun laß mal gut sein. Du solltest nicht so ungnädig auf dem Reinardo herumhacken. 
So wenig wie es "unsägliche Tiraden im Geiste eines Reinardo" gab, so wenig war er schuld am Exodus des Prof. Schostak. Andere haben die Gründe hier schon richtig benannt gehabt. Wenn er Kritik an von ihm vorgetragenen fachlichen Positionen nicht aushält, dann muß er wohl draußen bleiben. Diese Kritik hat sich immer berechtigterweise ebenfalls auf wissenschaftliche Studien oder Aussagen, ja, warum nicht auch auf experimentelle Erfahrungen gestützt. Und wenn nicht, dann kann man dies diskursiv klären. Zu sagen, ich komme wieder, wenn dies aufhört, ist schlicht Erpressung. Welch naive Vorstellung, ein Forum könne man auf eine genehme Linie bringen!

Ich schätze an Reinardo, dass er des öfteren Dinge anspricht und formuliert, die hier ansonsten nicht vorgetragen werden. Man muß seinem häufig radikalen Duktus nicht folgen, aber ein Stück Wahrheit ist in seinen Ausführungen allemal enthalten. Viel zu viel wird in unserem Gesundheitswesen unwidersprochen geduldet. Ihn zu bitten, von "weiteren negativen Beiträgen in diesem Forum abzusehen", ist schon ein seltsam.

Eigentlich wollte ich mich bei Auseinandersetzungen solcher Art heraushalten und es gab sicherlich Beiträge, die eher heftigen Widerspruch verlangt hätten. Aber nun hat's mich doch gejuckt und es ist raus. Nein, Hutschi, bei aller Wertschätzung: Das fand ich gar nicht gut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich schätze an Reinardo, dass er des öfteren Dinge anspricht und formuliert, die hier ansonsten nicht vorgetragen werden. Man muß seinem häufig radikalen Duktus nicht folgen...


Dem stimme ich zu, lieber Hartmut, auch wenn Reinardos oft drastische Überspitzungen zuweilen schwer zu ertragen sind.

Sie sind aus meiner Sicht aber wesentlich wichtiger für dieses Forum als die sich häufenden feuilletonistischen Bla-Bla-Beiträge, die dem Forum manchmal eher einen Kaffeeklatsch-Charakter geben als den einer PK-fokussierten Selbsthilfeveranstaltung. Letzteres muss zwar nicht immer bierernst sein, aber manchmal finde ich den Bla-Bla-Anteil hier schon sehr hoch.

Schorschel

----------


## Harald_1933

> Eigentlich wollte ich mich bei Auseinandersetzungen solcher Art heraushalten und es gab sicherlich Beiträge, die eher heftigen Widerspruch verlangt hätten. Aber nun hat's mich doch gejuckt und es ist raus. Nein, Hutschi, bei aller Wertschätzung: Das fand ich gar nicht gut.


Lieber Hartmut,

gut möglich, dass ich für bestimmte Signale eher empfänglich bin, und deshalb wohl auch sehr früh gespürt habe, dass jemand seinen Frust angesichts jahrelang verschleppter Therapiemöglichkeiten an einer Stelle abzureagieren versucht, die es am allerwenigstens verdient hat. Es ist müßig nun Beispiele herauszufischen, die das eindeutig belegen würden. Die seitenlangen Bewertungen der Bilanzen der Deutschen Krebshilfe oder auch des BPS belegen zumindest, dass hier nutzlos Energie von einem bald 80-jährigen investiert oder auch verpulvert wurde, die er besser schon sehr viel früher in seine Bemühungen um eine Verbesserung seines Gesundheitszustandes eingesetzt hätte.

Wenn er dann noch in seinem Profil verkündet, es wegen Cyber-Mobbing gelöscht zu haben, möchte man ihn auf www.myprostate.de aufmerksam machen, wo er seine Daten auch anonym z.B. unter Cleopatra, Interessenten zugänglich hätte machen können. 




> Nein, den Professor Schostak vermisse ich nicht. Das nur fuer·s Protokoll.


Wer wohl führt hier ein Protokoll und für was? Doch nicht für einen sich abseits der Karawane befindlichen Rundumkritiker.




> Sie sind aus meiner Sicht aber wesentlich wichtiger für dieses Forum als die sich häufenden feuilletonistischen Bla-Bla-Beiträge, die dem Forum manchmal eher einen Kaffeeklatsch-Charakter geben als den einer PK-fokussierten Selbsthilfeveranstaltung. Letzteres muss zwar nicht immer bierernst sein, aber manchmal finde ich den Bla-Bla-Anteil hier schon sehr hoch.


Lieber, geschätzter Schorschel,

wo fängt Bla-Bla an? Und manchmal hilft Bla-Bla sogar die Gemüter der Diskutanten wieder in ruhiges Fahrwasser zu geleiten. Ich hasse diese Verbissenheit, mit der manchmal übertrieben bierernst ein Thema angegangen wird. Andererseits wird den Forumslesern auch Verständnis abverlangt, wenn man Sätze wie "Es kann sein, dass ich nicht der richtige Prostatakrebs Patient für Euch bin. Ich liebe alte Boote, Autos und die Freiheit, und keine Operationen! Ich ziehe mich hier nun aus der Diskussion zurück" verinnerlichen darf.

Was mich persönlich anbelangt, lieber Schorschel, habe ich mich doch feuilletonisch seit geraumer Zeit diskret auf Sparflamme bzw. total abgemeldet. Ich schätze ganz besonders Hvielemis hurmorvoll ausgeschmückten Beiträge mit den gelungenen Bildern und den vielfach auch von erstaunlicher Sachkenntnis geprägten lehreichen Erläuterungen zum Krebsgeschehen. Alles Gute wünsche ich dem emsigen AS-Befürworter.

*"In der Aufstellung unserer Grundsätze sind wir strenger als in ihrer Bestätigung"*
(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Harald_1933:

_"Die seitenlangen Bewertungen der Bilanzen der Deutschen Krebshilfe oder auch des BPS belegen zumindest, dass hier nutzlos Energie von einem bald 80-jährigen investiert oder auch verpulvert wurde, die er besser schon sehr viel früher in seine Bemühungen um eine Verbesserung seines Gesundheitszustandes eingesetzt hätte."


_Aus Deinem Nick liebster Harald geht hervor, dass Du Jahrgang *1933* bist. Dies aber nur am Rande.

Und Reinardo`s Beiträge gehören immer noch mit zu den besten. (Eigenes Gedankengut)

Konstruktive "Querdenker" sind mir allemale lieber, als User welche mit gegoogelten "*hier",* und *"hier",* bittelesen. Und dann *"das"* noch, *"dieses"* bitte auch, *"jenes"* habe ich vergessen, und _"das hier."_


Gruß Helmut
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Konstruktive "Querdenker" sind mir allemale lieber, als User welche mit gegoogelten "*hier",* und *"hier",* bittelesen. Und dann *"das"* noch, *"dieses"* bitte auch, *"jenes"* habe ich vergessen, und _"das hier."_
> 
> 
> Gruß Helmut
> Gruß Helmut


Auch der zweifach eingesetzte Gruß kann nicht verheimlichen, Dass Du nicht mein Fan bist. Das beruht durchaus auf Wechselseitigkeit. Aber auch recherchieren erfordert einen gewissen Intelligenzgrad, und das zumindest möchte ich für mich selbst noch in Anspruch nehmen. Dir bleibt es auch unbelassen, weiterhin Partei für aktive Forumsschreiber zu ergreifen, die es verdient haben, besonders dann gelobt zu werden, wenn kritische Leser das eben anders sehen. Es gibt auch noch ein Leben zwischen den Zeilen.

*"Denken ist gefährlich. Instinktiv haben das Viele begriffen"*
(Norbert Stoffel)

Gruß HH aus HH

----------


## priceless68

> Harald_1933:
> 
> _"Die seitenlangen Bewertungen der Bilanzen der Deutschen Krebshilfe oder auch des BPS belegen zumindest, dass hier nutzlos Energie von einem bald 80-jährigen investiert oder auch verpulvert wurde, die er besser schon sehr viel früher in seine Bemühungen um eine Verbesserung seines Gesundheitszustandes eingesetzt hätte."
> 
> 
> _Aus Deinem Nick liebster Harald geht hervor, dass Du Jahrgang *1933* bist. Dies aber nur am Rande.
> 
> Und Reinardo`s Beiträge gehören immer noch mit zu den besten. (Eigenes Gedankengut)
> 
> ...




"Konstruktive "Querdenker" sind mir allemale lieber, als User welche mit gegoogelten..."

@helmut.a.g.

Wer wollte das wissen? Ob die Erde eine Scheibe ist oder nicht, vielleicht solltest du dich nicht ewig als Mittelpunkt derer sehen? Was dir lieber ist oder nicht, interessiert nun wirklich nicht jeden und gehört erst recht nicht in "Androgenentzugstherapien"...

Harti

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Also Harti:

_"Wer wollte das wissen? Ob die Erde eine Scheibe ist oder nicht, vielleicht solltest du dich nicht ewig als Mittelpunkt derer sehen? Was dir lieber ist oder nicht, interessiert nun wirklich nicht jeden und gehört erst recht nicht in "Androgenentzugstherapien"..."
_
was möchtest Du eigentlich mitteilen ?

Ich kann in Deinem "getexteten Sammelsurium" keinen Sinn erkennen.
Auch nicht den Zusammenhang einer Androgenentzugstherapie mit "dem was mir lieber ist oder nicht..."
Soweit ich mich erinnere Harti, stammt der Spruch, "und die Erde ist eine Scheibe..." von Dir, ebenfalls fehl plaziert frei nach dem Motto, "ich sach mal was..."

Und solltest Du hin-und wieder Postings nicht verstehen, oder nachvollziehen können, dann halte Dich ganz einfach aussen vor.

@Harald_1933:

mein doppelter Gruß war nicht beabsichtigt, bedingt durch das Schreibfenster übersehen...den ersten..

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harald_1933:

Ich vergas zu erwähnen, dass ein Reinardo mit zu den kritischsten Usern schlechthin gehört.
Und zu einer "google-Intelligenz", kann ich keine Aussage machen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald. Was habe ich nur getan, Deinen Zorn wieder so zu erregen? Wenn jemand ueber einen Bekannten sagt, er vermisse ihn, dann ist das in Ordnung. Wenn ein anderer sagt, er vermisse ihn nicht. Dann ist das auch in Ordnung, nur kann letzterer sich ueber die Gruende nicht auslassen, weil er den gemeinsamen Bekannten damit oeffentlich diskreditieren wuerde.
Professor Schostak traegt an meiner gesundheitlichen Misere keine Schuld. Meine Entscheidungen habe ich alleine getroffen. Rechtzeitige Warnungen und guten Rat von Seiten der Cytopathologen habe ich aus subjektiven, heute als irrig erkannten Gruenden in den Wind geschlagen. Den Urologen, die mich beraten und zu lange palliativ behandelt haben, kann ich nur vorhalten, dass sie es sich mit mir etwas leicht gemacht haben. Sie haetten viel frueher auf eine ordentliche Diagnostik bestehen muessen. Die kam dann von mir, weil es so nicht weitergehen konnte. 

Was willst Du eigentlich, dass Du hier wieder nur Dir persoenlich bekannte Dinge erwaehnst? Mache ich hier Aussagen ueber Deine Frau, Dein  Herumreisen in der Welt und was fuer ein guter oder schlechter Mensch Du bist?  Du magst lieben und hochschaetzen, wen Du willst, auch Professor Schostak, aber erwarte bitte nicht, dass ich Deine Meinung immer teile.

Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und zu einer "google-Intelligenz", kann ich keine Aussage machen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


Eben dämmerts mir, was man unter Bla-Bla einreihen könnte.  

*"Wir Deutschen sind Meister im Problematisieren. Wir pflegen unseren Kleinmut"*

HH

----------


## Harald_1933

> Du magst lieben und hochschaetzen, wen Du willst, auch Professor  Schostak, aber erwarte bitte nicht, dass ich Deine Meinung immer teile.


Lieber Reinhard,

niemals habe ich von Dir erwartet, einer Meinung mit mir zu sein. Inzwischen habe ich ja auch mitbekommen, dass Du schon selbst erkannt hast, dass es falsch war, sich so dahintreiben zu lassen, egal, wer dafür zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden könnte. Bei Deinem enormen  Wissensgrad um das PCa-Geschehen bist Du aber auch selbst zu einem großen Teil mit dafür verantwortlich, dass Du erst jetzt die Reißleine gezogen hast. Ich hatte sie damals gezogen, als der inzwischen verstorbene Winfried und der weniger glücklich agierende DausH mir dringend angesichts des rasant ansteigenden PSA geraten hatten, nun eine evtl. noch kurative Radiatio oder was auch immer in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich freue mich für Dich nun lesen zu können, dass Deine aktuellen Bemühungen von Erfolg gekrönt  zu sein scheinen. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen und Schwamm über verärgerte Reaktionen meinerseits auf nach meiner Einschätzung übertriebene Dramatisierungen. Grüß bitte ganz herzlich Deine in Lütjensee im Jahre 2008 mit anwesend gewesene Frau.

*"Gute Freunde und hervorragende Lehrer - Bleib ihnen nah! Reichtum und Macht sind vergängliche Träume, aber der Duft weiser Worte währt ewig"* 
(Ryokan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Inzwischen habe ich ja auch mitbekommen, dass Du schon selbst erkannt  hast, dass es falsch war, sich so dahintreiben zu lassen ...


Da möchte ich doch ein gaaanz grossen Fragezeichen hinzusetzen!

Wir wissen ja immer nur, wie es rausgekommen ist.
Wie es rausgekommen _wäre_, wenn wir anders gehandelt _hätten_, bleibt ungewiss.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist Reinardo ein alter Mann, der nun Mühen hat mit der Gesundheit. Mit PCa dieses Alter erreicht zu haben bei einigermassen Lebensqualität ist doch gut. In die Bilanz sind auch einzurechnen die potentiellen Nebenwirkungen, die ggf. bei weitergehenden Therapien eintreten hätten können.

@Reinardo
Dir wünsche ich von Herzen, dass Du das noch einmal in den Griff bekommst (Tut mir leid, ich schreibe da etwas gegen die Watte der Unwissenheit an, da Dein Profil weg ist - anscheinend mit gutem Grund).

let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

> Da möchte ich doch ein gaaanz grossen Fragezeichen hinzusetzen!
> 
> Wir wissen ja immer nur, wie es rausgekommen ist.
> Wie es rausgekommen _wäre_, wenn wir anders gehandelt _hätten_, bleibt ungewiss.


*Nein, nein*, denn genau dazu gibt es Studien, die fast alle Fragestellungen schon mal beantwortet hatten. Bei ganz neuen Ansätzen ist die Studienlage allerdings etwas dünner, hier muss man nach Analogien suchen - geht auch. Das besagt natürlich noch nichts über den individuellen Fall, sollte aber unsere Entscheidungen, unter Berücksichtigung der eigenen Präferenzen, leiten.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bei ganz neuen Ansätzen ist die Studienlage allerdings etwas dünner, 
> hier muss man nach Analogien suchen - geht auch. Das besagt natürlich noch 
> nichts über den individuellen Fall, sollte aber unsere Entscheidungen, unter 
> Berücksichtigung der eigenen Präferenzen, leiten.


*Doch, doch,* das mein ich doch:
Bei allen Studien höchster Evidenz braucht niemand Reinardo vorzuhalten, 
er sei selbst schuld an seiner Krebs-Situation. Im "individuellen Fall" kann 
NICHTS gesagt werden über das, was wäre, wenn R. anders gehandelt hätte.

Was Anderes ist das im Moment der Entscheidung, dies oder jenes zu tun:
Eine starke Evidenz gibt eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein bestimmtes 
Handeln gegenüber einer anderen Variante den gewünschten Effekt eher 
erreichen könnte. Danach heisst es: 

 Mal sehen, ob's klappt.

Und grad bei den starken Eingriffen heilender Ansätze klappt es eben öfter mal 
nicht, weil die Sache schon systemisch geworden ist. In diesen Fällen, die 
vorher nicht sichtbar sind, hätte der Verzicht auf heilende Behandlung kaum 
Konsequenzen gehabt im Bezug auf das Überleben.
(Einzelfall: Wär ich jetzt wo anders, wenn ich anstelle der RPE gleich in die AHT
eingestiegen wäre? Den Entscheid zur RPE stell ich zwar nicht in Frage, aber:
Hinterher weiss man mehr ...)

Nun, wer weiss, was in R.s Fall gewesen wäre, wenn ...?

let the good times roll!
Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

*Nein, Nein*  :L&auml;cheln:  sehe ich anders! Nachher zu wissen, was besser gewesen wäre ist nicht die Kunst, vorher valide Entscheidungen zu treffen schon eher! Aus Angst vor dem statistisch immer möglichem Versagen, es lieber gleich ganz zu lassen ist nicht die Lösung! Selbstmord aus Angst vor dem Tode, oder wie FE es mal formuliert hat "lassen wir den Patienten sicherheitshalber lieber sterben".

Hvielemi, Deine fatalistische Sichtweise halte ich für völlig falsch. Berücksichtige bitte die Wahrscheinlichkeiten, überhöhe nicht seltene Ereignisse zur Regel und projiziere nicht immer Dein sehr individuellen Ansatz auf Andere. Ob Dein Ansatz der für Dich optimale ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, auch wenn Du Dir das immer wieder einredest, aber das hatten wir ja schon. Unter Berücksichtigung dieses Sachverhaltes kann man schon formulieren, dass z.B. Rainardo zu X Prozent an seiner Situation selbst Schuld ist, und X ist > 0% aber auch < 100%!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harald_1933, oder Hutschi, evtl. doch Pinguin---je nach dem unter welchen Nick Du gerade unterwegs bist...
*"Denken ist gefährlich. Instinktiv haben das Viele begriffen"*_
_(Norbert Stoffel)

Des öfteren ist mir aufgefallen Harald, dass Deine abschließenden Zitate für Dich nicht zuftreffen.
 
„*Eben dämmerts mir, was man unter Bla-Bla einreihen könnte.*“
 
*„dass jemand seinen Frust angesichts jahrelang verschleppter Therapiemöglichkeiten an einer Stelle abzureagieren versucht.“*
 
Ich kenne zwar die Genese von Reinardo nicht, möchte aber auf diesen Thread aus dem Jahre 2006 hinweisen:

Der Extrakt aus dem Prostatakrebs-Forum von _KISP_ und BPS

*Wenn es auf das Ende zugeht
*
Beitrag von Don Cooley in seinem PK-Forum http://www.prostate-help.org/
_"An alle,___ 
_ich würde gerne diese Krankheit diskutieren, wenn sie ins fortgeschrittene Stadium eintritt. Da wird bei einem Patienten ein metastasierter Krebs oder hohem Gleason, PSA, ein Stadium, das vielleicht auf metastasierten Krebs hindeutet – oder zumindest mögliche Mikrometastasen. Oder jemand, bei dem die Erstbehandlung versagt hat, und der steigendes PSA hat. In diesen beiden Fällen ist die Prognose nicht gut.___ 
_In beiden Fällen stellt sich die Frage, ob die Behandlungen für dieses Stadium das Leben des Patienten verlängern wird, und um welchen körperlichen oder seelischen Preis. Wir haben dazu widersprüchliche Daten, aber wir glauben, dass zumindest die Hormonentzugstherapie (HT) das Leben des Betreffenden verlängern wird, aber uns liegen keine Langzeitstudien vor, in den Patienten eine HT genutzt haben oder nicht. Aber genug, was uns überzeugt hat, dass_ bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung dies die Behandlung der ersten Wahl ist. 
( Dies ist nur ein Auszug, der Anfang…)
„Dieser Auszug trifft am ehesten, und passt auch gut, zu Konrads (Hvielemis) Statement:
*Wir wissen ja immer nur, wie es rausgekommen ist.*
*Wie es rausgekommen wäre, wenn wir anders gehandelt hätten, bleibt ungewiss.*
** 
*Doch, doch,** das mein ich doch:
Bei allen Studien höchster Evidenz braucht niemand Reinardo vorzuhalten, 
er sei selbst schuld an seiner Krebs-Situation. Im "individuellen Fall" kann 
NICHTS gesagt werden über das, was wäre, wenn R. anders gehandelt hätte.**“*
So isses…,
Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

@LowRoad
ich zweifle, dass auf deinem Bildschirm die gleichen
Beiträge erscheinen, die ich hier von meinem absende.

Hvielemi

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat hartmuth:
> Welch naive Vorstellung, ein Forum könne man auf eine genehme Linie bringen!


Ein Selbsthilfeforum ist kein Auditorium Maximum (größter Hörsaal einer Universität) mit Zuhörern, die eine latente Zensurschere des künftigen Prüflings im Kopf haben.

 Im Austeilen sind wir großzügiger als im Einstecken  nicht nur im Forum.

Man kann sich dabei sowohl im Ton vergreifen, als auch abwertend argumentieren, indem man die EbM zum Fetisch (Götzenbild) macht und die Erfahrungsmedizin in die Guru-Ecke bzw. an den Stammtisch verfrachtet. Ist das fair oder nicht auch unter der Gürtellinie ?

Im Kontext der weltweiten Dokumentationen verdienen die Erfahrungen mit alternativen und komplementären Therapieansätzen, z.B. in der Hufeland Klinik oder an der Universität Nürnberg u.a. von Dr. Herbert Kappauf veröffentlicht, eher Wertschätzung und nicht Häme - insbesondere wenn sie schulmedizinisch Austherapierten eine unerwartete Heilung oder Linderung bescheren, wie die Dokumentation von Joachim Faulstich zeigt:
http://www.das-heilende-bewusstsein.de/2.html

Der austherapierte Krebspatient, Armin Schütz, zum Sterben nach Hause entlassen, fand so seinen individuellen Therapieweg  und überlebte.

Die Integrative Medizin - vereint klassische und komplementäre Heilungsmethoden - etabliert sich zunehmend an Universitäten und an manchen Hochschulen ist schon Pflichtfach, berichtet Prof. Jost Langhorst, leitender Arzt, Kliniken Essen-Mitte Knappschafts-Krankenhaus Akademisches Lehrkrankenhaus der Universität Duisburg-Essen.

Brückenbauer hatten
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7581#post57581
 und haben weiterhin meine volle Sympathie

GeorgS.

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Georg:-

Auf Deinen Beitrag bin ich erst verspätet gestoßen, da ich diesen Thread wegen des unerfreulichen Anlasses nicht weiter verfolgt hatte. Deine Gedanken verdienen aber eine Antwort. Deshalb will ich mich hierzu äußern.

Wie ich Deinem Profil entnehme, kontrollierst und behandelst Du Deinen Krebs auf sehr individuelle Art und Weise, was man aber nicht verallgemeinern darf. Es gibt Krankheitsverläufe, wo der Krebs jeder Art von Behandlung voraus ist, und da würdest Du mit Avodart zzgl. Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und mentaler Arbeit alleine Schiffbruch erleiden. Gut für Dich, dass Du mit Deinem Untermieter Dich so gut zu arrangieren verstehst. "Werde Dein eigener Guru" ist der bekannte Ratschlag eines einstigen Mentors der Selbsthilfe, der leider in der Praxis viel zu selten befolgt wird.

Als Du Julius Hackethal konsultiertest, war dies 1 1/2 Jahre vor seinem Tode. Hackethal war kein Urologe. Er hatte sich mit Prostatakrebs befasst, weil er hier die schlimmsten Fälle medizinischer Fehlbehandlung erlebt und sich darüber viele Gedanken gemacht hatte, die sich im nachhinein auch als richtig erwiesen haben. Wenn Du die Neben- und Folgewirkungen der bekannten Therapien Dir anschaust, dann ist seine These von den "Verstümmelungstherapien" zwar eine Überzeichning, aber doch nicht weit weg von der Realität. Und diese werden von uns auch nur angenommen, weil wir uns an sie  gewöhnt haben.  Würde der Kleine Prinz aus Saint Exupérys Märchen mit Prostatakrebs zu uns auf die Erde kommen, um sich hier behandeln zu lassen, würde er wahrscheinlich ganz schnell die Erde wieder verlassen wollen, wenn man ihm hier sagte, dass bei der einen Therapie ihm Brüste wachsen und bei der anderen Therapie er zeugungsunfähig gemacht werden würde.

Vielen Dank auch für Deine Hinweise auf komplementäre Behandlungsmethoden und die Unterstützung und Hilfe, zumindest aber neue Hoffnung und Trost, die sog, "Austherapierte" durch unkonventionelle Behandlungsmöglichkeiten erfahren können. Eine Frau, die mich mit ihrer Eigenständigkeit sehr beeindruckt hat, ist die durch Fernsehaufführungen bekannt gewordene Yvonne Wussow, die in ihrem Buch "Mit mir nicht!", eine Reihe deutscher und englischer Adressen für alternative Behandlungsmöglichkeiten aufzeigt. Gerne erwähne ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch das Buch "110 wirksame Behandlungsmöglichkeiten bei Krebs" von Dr. med. György Irmey, dem Ärztlichen Direktor der Gesellschaft für Biologische Krebsabwehr in Heidelberg.

Nachdem ich mich 12 Jahre lang aus eigenem Interesse als Betroffener mit Prostatakrebs und den Behandlungsmöglichkeiten befasst habe, bin ich der Überzeugung, dass dieser langsamst wachsende Krebs heilbar wäre, auch in späterem Stadium, wenn man andere Forscher und andere Mediziner da heran ließe und über bessere Strategien der Forschung und Therapie nachdenken würde. Während in der Kardiologie, in der Diabetik, in der Zahnmedizin wahre Wunder vollbracht werden, bringt die Krebsforschung, insbes. auch bei Prostatakrebs nichts klinisch Verwertbares zustande. Wenn Ingenieure mit der Konstruktion einer neuen Maschine beauftragt werden, und sie bringen trotz wiederholter Versuche und vieler Gelder nichts zustande, dann würde man diese "Experten" entlassen und ein neues Team zusammenstellen. Bei Krebs ist das aber anders. Denen wird erlaubt, immer so weiter zu machen wie bisher. und sie erhalten auch immer weiter Geld, obgleich sie erfolglos so weitermachen wie bisher. Deshalb kann ich auch die Selbstherrlichkeit und das große Getue auf Kongressen und Symposien nicht ausstehen. An ihren Erfolgen sollte man sie messen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------

